# K&N Arrived Today......Now, I Dunno



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Well I ordered this thing a week ago right after I picked up my car. Mechanic at the dealership showed me his '04 GTO and immediately opened the hood to show me his K&N unit, said I HAD to have one for mine.........so I ordered one. Now, after reading here, I'm not so sure I want to install it. I really don't want any additional noise........except the stereo, so the question is this, do I install it now?


TIA,


JET


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Well I ordered this thing a week ago right after I picked up my car. Mechanic at the dealership showed me his '04 GTO and immediately opened the hood to show me his K&N unit, said I HAD to have one for mine.........so I ordered one. Now, after reading here, I'm not so sure I want to install it. I really don't want any additional noise........except the stereo, so the question is this, do I install it now?
> 
> 
> TIA,
> ...


Noise..... the only "noticeable" noise is at wot, is there another noise I'm not aware of, put it on the car you'll love it!! :cheers


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I've read that this unit causes increased engine noise........I'm old school and have always felt that noise was bad, paranoid I guess. I installed a Corsa exhaust system on my new CTS and have always regretted it. Guess I'm getting old.............I'll have the mechanic fire his GTO up and let me hear how it sounds, then make the decision. Thanks for the positive reply though.


JET


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

If you're old school then you remember the sound of a Quadrajet at wot, that's what it sounds like! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

J.E.T. said:


> I've read that this unit causes increased engine noise........I'm old school and have always felt that noise was bad, paranoid I guess. I installed a Corsa exhaust system on my new CTS and have always regretted it. Guess I'm getting old.............I'll have the mechanic fire his GTO up and let me hear how it sounds, then make the decision. Thanks for the positive reply though.
> 
> 
> JET


Sorry, dude, it's axiomatic. _Anything_ you do to increase performance to your car-- _any_ car-- will in some way increase the noise your car generates. That stands for both suspension and engine work.

You have to decide on the old comfort vs. fun paradox.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

go on...do it....DO IT!!! Open the hood. DO IT!

:cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

DO IT!!! You'll love it!! :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

You cannot be serious  

Turn a few wrenches and enjoy  

or we won't like you :cheers


----------



## AGR81 (Sep 8, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> If you're old school then you remember the sound of a Quadrajet at wot, that's what it sounds like!


And THAT's a beautiful sound....(especially with the breather lid turned upside down)  

It did make a difference by my butt-o-meter dyno. And it's only noisey at WOT -- just like the quote above...


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> If you're old school then you remember the sound of a Quadrajet at wot, that's what it sounds like! :cheers


On my '75 Eldo GM put a muffler on the air cleaner intake tube to quiet down that big ol' Quadrabog... I really do love Q-Jets... My '71 GP 400 (Awating re-restoration) would knock down 18 MPG at 80 MPH thanks to the small primaries, if I pushed it any faster the big holes would open up and she would only get 9 mpg...


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I have that Cai my self, at normal driving you can't even here it. The only time you can really here it is at wot. That is if your really listening for it. So in the words of every one just do it.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

OK.........done deal.

JET


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Good for you!! MIne whistles alittle, like most CAI's.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> OK.........done deal.
> 
> JET


How do you like it?


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

i think he must be to busy drivin to reply


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> i think he must be to busy drivin to reply


 :lol:


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> How do you like it?


It's still in the box. Haven't had the time to take it in for the install. I want to get my brakes looked at while it's at the shop and also get the rear fascia painted so this week it should all get done. 


JET


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> It's still in the box. Haven't had the time to take it in for the install. I want to get my brakes looked at while it's at the shop and also get the rear fascia painted so this week it should all get done.
> 
> 
> JET


 :cool .... let us know! :cheers


----------



## tmac4468 (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't think he should do it. Probably the worst choice he could make!


He needs to mail it to me.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

*Noise*

The additional "noise" is from the removal of the airbox - which asks as a silencer. The engine itself makes no additional noise from the installation of a CAI.


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

Put mine in last night and don't really notice much of a difference from stock soundwise. Definitely has more throttle response. The B&M short shifter was a sweet addition though. I recommend that one to everyone. Like night and day from stock. I also did the 35% tints, the gentex auto dimming mirror with compass and added some additional lighting in the cockpit for night driving. The footwells scream green leds at night which look very cool. Put the colgan bra on the front since most of my driving is on the highway.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

rollover said:


> Put mine in last night and don't really notice much of a difference from stock soundwise. Definitely has more throttle response. The B&M short shifter was a sweet addition though. I recommend that one to everyone. Like night and day from stock. I also did the 35% tints, the gentex auto dimming mirror with compass and added some additional lighting in the cockpit for night driving. The footwells scream green leds at night which look very cool. Put the colgan bra on the front since most of my driving is on the highway.


Got a link for the mirror? I'm in the market.

JET


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

JET, go to Ebay and type in GENTEX. I got mine for $70. I know the seller I got mine from had others for sale. He had a few that also had the temperature readings on them for about $120. Mine arrived very quickly and is in like new condition. Simple power and ground wiring. Mine came from the seller ddave57. No complaints whatsoever. I just checked Ebay and there is one on there from another seller that has the auto dim, compass and temp readout for a buy it now price of $75. That's a great deal.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

rollover said:


> JET, go to Ebay and type in GENTEX. I got mine for $70. I know the seller I got mine from had others for sale. He had a few that also had the temperature readings on them for about $120. Mine arrived very quickly and is in like new condition. Simple power and ground wiring. Mine came from the seller ddave57. No complaints whatsoever. I just checked Ebay and there is one on there from another seller that has the auto dim, compass and temp readout for a buy it now price of $75. That's a great deal.


Thanks........will do.


JET


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

So install it already.

You know you want to.

All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

derf said:


> So install it already.
> 
> You know you want to.
> 
> All the cool kids are doing it.


 :lol:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

derf said:


> So install it already.
> 
> You know you want to.
> 
> All the cool kids are doing it.



hmmm, are we sheep or goats


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

svede1212 said:


> hmmm, are we sheep or goats


D'oh!

Don't say "sheep."

That gets GTODEALER all aroused and stuff.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

:lol: never did anything because everybody else was doing it. check my thread http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=4625 REAL cold air, no extra noise, cheaper and the "ingenuity fun factor".


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Got an RA number yesterday.......it's going back. Just don't think it's worth the effort.


JET


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

If you don't use it - think of putting a second hole in the stock airbox (called the Monaro 2 hole CAI). will probably get you the same HP increase and it is free (well almost - about $5-10 to do).

Just my .02


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

The only reason I took my K&N off is because of when it was installed, I guess it was kit off of ebay and there was no mounting braket. It was held in place with a wire tie. I bought the car used and have been cleaning it up a bit in the engine department. I will reinstall once I get a braket made. Can some of you show me the braket that comes with the [email protected] kit or others so I can have a place to start from?


----------

